# All of our trips are booked...



## Kel (Sep 30, 2007)

All of our trips are booked and I have nothing left to exchange/play with.  

We are completely booked through 2008.  I have the air and rental cars booked too.  

Here's where we are going between now and August 2008:  

Alexandra Resort in Turks and Caicos (Oct 2007)
Bay Gardens Beach Resort St Lucia (March 2008)
Marriott Aruba Surf Club (May 2008)
Marriott Kauai Beach Club (August 2008)

The search is over.  What do you have planned?


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome.  I can't wait until I am able to start playing with my lockoff.  I have 2008 planned but it was relatively easy.  This is my first year owning at Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and I booked my entire 2 bedroom for Aug 2008.  I will start splitting for multiple trips starting in 2009.

What did you use to trade for Turks and Caicos or do you own there?  How far out did you have to plan that trade?


----------



## borntotravel (Sep 30, 2007)

Kel,

Have you been to the Bay Gardens Beach Resort before?  I've been eyeing a getaway there in the spring, but am still unsure.  I'm assuming since you have all other fabulous resorts booked, this probably is too?


----------



## Kel (Oct 1, 2007)

No we haven't been to St. Lucia.  We bought one of the II Getaways.  The reviews on Tripadvisor.com are all good.  

Happy travels!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 1, 2007)

wow...those are great trades. I was just in Turks in June and loved it. The beach by the Alexandria is one of the best.

Can you post the details fo your trades...i.e. what traded for what.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Oct 1, 2007)

we are going to sheraton desert oasis 2 large units in march 08
harborside at the atlantis 2 br l/o and 3 br l/o in may 08
lake tahoe david walley's 2 br in aug- sept 08
williamsburg va  2 br in oct 08

i have free air for arizona for all of us and free air for 5 of us to the bahamas. 
will have same for lake tahoe and williamsburg.

2 were internal but the other 2 were trades with II and i hope i did well.

going to sedona this week on a trade from a 2005 unit. staying at arroyo roble
2 br, bringing friends.  
 flying 1 st class for 2  for free. love my points and miles.
so we are booked for 2008 and now thinking of 2009.


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 1, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> i have free air for arizona for all of us and free air for 5 of us to the bahamas.
> will have same for lake tahoe and williamsburg..



...what am I doing wrong? What is the best way to get free air?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 1, 2007)

gsturtz said:


> ...what am I doing wrong? What is the best way to get free air?



Nothing is ever for free....you have to earn it somehow.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Oct 1, 2007)

We have so far:

April 2008  Disney Saratoga Springs 1BR
May 2008  Marriott Manor Club Sequel
June 2008  Marriott's Custom House 1BR

Still trying for:

Another week in Disney April 2008

Have one more week vacation in summer or November.

Anyone have any suggestions?  We are East Coasters.  2 little kids.  Trade through II with Aruba and Williamsburg units.  Thanks!


----------



## borntotravel (Oct 1, 2007)

gsturtz said:


> ...what am I doing wrong? What is the best way to get free air?



The best way is to find a credit card that gives frequent flier miles for all your purchases, usually one mile for each dollar flown.  I have done this for many, many years (we have not paid for an airline ticket in over ten years, and travel quite a bit).  I have found the best one is Bank of America with US Airways.  You can pay anywhere from $40 to $100 annual fee, but it's worth it because you also get one or two free companion tickets (depending on which card you have) with a purchased ticket of $250 or more.

US Air is not as "giving" as they used to be.  It used to be 20,000 or 25,000 miles got you a round trip anywhere in the country.  Now they have come more in line with the others, and although you can get tickets for 25,000 miles, it usually is more like 50,000.  

Using the credit card only works to your favor if you charge all your purchase (and I mean I purchase a pack of cigs and put it on the card) and then are disciplined enough TO PAY IT OFF EACH AND EVERY MONTH!  If you do not, it is not worth paying the finance charges, you might as well cut up the card.

In my opinion Northwest has the worst frequent flyer ticket availability.  My husband flies every week with Northwest and has several hundred thousand miles available.  We have never used a free ticket from them because they are inconvenient flights with long layovers, more than one stop/plane change, etc. and these crappy free flights usually cost a minimum of 35,000 miles, but usually more like 50,000 to 85,000.  

Because it is gettinng more and more difficult to get "good deals" with free flights (costing too many miles in my opinion), I now have a new philosophy about using them.  Now, since usually you can get a good deal on airfare (where we live, we don't have any "discount" airlines, but US Air has good fares generally to where we want to go) if the airline ticket is less than $300, we pay for it, saving the miles for those flights that would cost us a lot more.  Think about it, you have to charge approximately $50,000 on a credit card to get a round trip coach ticket.  To me, it's better to save those miles for a more expensive ticket.


----------



## Larry (Oct 1, 2007)

*Trips booked*

This is what I have so far;


1) Tradewinds Cruise Club St. Maarten December 07. Can't wait

2) Grand Mayan ACA. Again can't wait.

3) Windjammer Landing St. Lucia December 08 2BR - non AI and plunge pool. Really can't wait.

7) Confirmed April 08 first unit for Passover/spring break family vacation Westin Florida. Still waiting to hear who else is coming before I confirm more units for annual family vacation.   
__________________


----------



## Don (Oct 1, 2007)

In late June, '08 we're going to Wyndham Kingsgate.   My father and brothers live in Portsmouth/Chesapeake and our sons live in Chesapeake/Surry.  My wife's family all live in the Alexandria area except her Mother who is down here  in FL.  We'll follow up that week with a four day stay in Wyndham Mountains at Lake Lure, NC on the way back home.


----------



## Kel (Oct 1, 2007)

Steamboat Bill - Here's what we used for our exchanges:

Alexandra Resort in Turks and Caicos (Oct 2007) - Desert Springs II efficiency for an efficiency
Bay Gardens Beach Resort St Lucia (March 2008) - II Getaway (1 bedroom)
Marriott Aruba Surf Club (May 2008) - Desert Springs II 1 bedroom for a 1 bedroom
Marriott Kauai Beach Club (August 2008) - Desert Springs II efficiency for an efficiency

It looks like everyone has some good trips coming up!  Happy Travels!


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 1, 2007)

We have a few things set.

         Thanksgiving week 07 at Harbor Ridge Maine used Fiesta Club lock-off

         Feb. 08 Vacation Imperial Fiesta Club Cancun-home resort

         April 08 Patriots Day Pollard Brook NH used Falls at Ogunquit

         July 08 Villa Del Palmar Cabo-UVC internal trade

         July 08 Villa Del Arco-UVC internal trade

         July 09 Hanalei Bay Resort Kaui used Falls at Ogunquit

Still planning a few more weeks and enjoying every moment of it.


----------



## rschallig (Oct 1, 2007)

Kel said:


> All of our trips are booked and I have nothing left to exchange/play with.



If you want add a Getaway from II, I noticed that the 2 bedroom Marriott Newport Coast Villas are a real good deal for a number of weeks in December. The price of $575 is a deal for a quality "pre Christmas getaway".
Bob


----------



## JMAESD84 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Been planning myself*

Wyndham Skyline Towers, AC–2BD/2BA - Thanksgiving week 2007 - Skyauction getaway week.

Weston, FL spring week – 2BD/2BA from ownership collection lock-off unit.

Divi Southwinds Beach,  Barbados 1 BD/ 1 BA – Memorial Day week – ownership collection.

Killington Grand Hotel & Crown Club, VT - 3BD/3BA - July 4th week – RCI Weeks 2BD Lock-off,  Weston, FL trade.

Club de Soleil, Las Vegas – 1BD/1BA Labor Day week – ownership collection lock-off unit.

Grand Mayan, NV – 1BD/1BA – New Years week – RCI points reservation.

Morritt’s Grand – Grand Cayman – 1BD/1BA – April 5, 09 -  – RCI Weeks 1BD, Weston, FL trade.

Carlsbad Inn, Carlsbad, CA – 1BD/1BA – July 4th week – RCI points reservation.

Anfi Beach Club, Canary Islands – 1BD/1BA – Labor Day week – RCI points reservation.


----------



## JoyceFNP (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, that Marriott Newport is a great deal!  It's not on the beach but looks really nice, although I haven't been inside.  
Our plans:

Cozumel Park Royal AI Jan 2027 with daughter and sister...nothing but snorkeling and margaritas!!
Tradewinds CC St Martin April 12-19 with husband, sister and her husband:

banana: 

Joyce


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 12, 2007)

I have two trips planned and I  need to get busy and plan more.

This month - Carlsbad Seapointe Resort, one bedroom

Next year - Bay Club in Waikoloa on the Big Island - two bedroom in late June, still need to book the airfare

This is a fun thread for getting ideas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 12, 2007)

Kel said:


> All of our trips are booked and I have nothing left to exchange/play with.
> 
> We are completely booked through 2008.  I have the air and rental cars booked too.
> 
> ...



Not as extravagant as your plans but, 2008 is mostly in the books (waiting on Nov and Dec. to roll around for access to inventory) and 2009 plans have been loosely made.

Jan.- Westin Kierland Scottsdale AZ (exchange)

March - Marriott's Grand Chateau Las Vegas, NV (owner)

April - DRI/Sunterra's Plantation at Fall Creek Branson, MO (exchange)

May - Marriott's Barony Beach Club, Hilton Head Island, NC (exchange)

July - French Quarter Resort Branson,  MO (owner)

November - [planned] Either one of the Hyatt's in Key West or Marriott's Ocean Pointe, Palm Beach Shores, FL depending on if the exchange for Key West comes through (and I anticipate that it will as they are lower demand weeks).

Dec. - Grand Regency at Thousand Hills Golf Course, Branson, MO (owner)


_2009 is tenatively looking like this:_

Jan - HGVC Honolulu Hawaii (internal exchange)

March - Marriott's Grand Chateau, Las Vegas, NV (owner)

April - Branson, MO (probably exchange into Stormy Point Village)

May - DRI/Sunterra's Villa's De Santa Fe, Santa Fe, NM (internal exchange)

July - DRI/Sunterra's Lake Tahoe Resort, South Lake Tahoe, CA (internal exchange)

Sept - DRI/Sunterra's Village at Steamboat Springs phase II, Steamboat Springs, CO (internal exchange)

Nov. - Grand Regency at Thousand Hills Golf Course, Branson, MO (owner)

Dec. - Marriott's Ocean Pointe, Palm Beach Shores, FL (owner)


----------



## senorak (Oct 12, 2007)

I have also booked all of our trips for 2008....and have just paid my MF on our Cape Cod week and recently bought a HHI week (Oct), so I will have 2 more weeks to "play with" in trading.   It's been agonizing not having any available weeks to trade for the past 2 months.   

Since I am a teacher, I have to plan our trips around the school calendar.  Here's what we have for 2007-08:

1.  Palm Beach Shores Resort- Thanksgiving week 2007
2.  2 units at OLCC (3BR & 2BR)- July 4th week 2008
3.  Manhattan Club- late July 2008
4.  Waterside HHI (3BR) mid Aug. 2008

Deb


----------



## Blondie (Oct 12, 2007)

I feel like a travel failure compared to you guys!! But, as a teacher my weeks are limited.

Westin Club Regina, PV, Feb 2008 with our two grown kids  (our unit)
Affinia Dumont June 28-July 2  (our points)

Looking for Cancun trade in Feb 2009 
Aruba to our resort in April 2009   
NYC summer 2009 again using our points


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 13, 2007)

You guys are doing a great job of exchanging & planning.  So far, I'm a bit behind in planning, because my DH has some health problems, and I'm afraid I'm already reaching too far.  So far I've booked:
Lawrence Welk Villas for April  (Owners)
Sheraton Desert Oasis for May
Kauai Coast Resort...2 weeks in June
Harbortown Pt. for Sept. (Owners)
I'm looking for a cruise somewhere along the line.
We will drive to the first two, and we have (Hallelujah!) first class seats to Kauai.  (We prefer to save our miles for First Class on long flights.)
Happy travels, everyone!  Jean


----------



## Starbucks (Oct 20, 2007)

Great to have some ideas for future years.  

At the moment we have the following confirmed trips:

Nov 2007:  2 Weeks Marriott Phuket Beach Club (owner)
NYE 2007/2008: Marriott Ville de France (Exchange)
Feb 2008: Marriott Playa Andaluza (Exchange)
Mar 2008: Marriott Grande Chateau (Encore re-visit)
Apr 2008: Marriott Ocean Pointe & Marriott St. Kitts Beach Club (both Exchange)

Remaining 2008 trips might be:
July 2008: Marriott Phuket Beach Club (Getway or Points)
Sep 2008: Marriott Newport Coast (Exchange requested - not confirmed)
Nov 2008: Marriott Phuket Beach Club (owner)

As for the plane tickets, i am fearing negative "enhancements" of my home FFP pretty soon so i started to burn my miles. That means i already ticketed nearly all needed intercontinental travel tickets (we are based in Germany) as awards in First and Business class (=burned over 1.25 million miles for award travel).

happy travelling everyone!
starbucks


----------



## Kel (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow.  You guys have some great trips coming up.  Have a great time!


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 20, 2007)

I added Marriott Grande Ocean HHI for Christmas 07 with my Dec. 15th 07 Imperial Fiesta Club Cancun to my vacation plans a couple of weeks ago. Now I have to plan what to do Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks 08. To think before 04 I've never gone away for a weeks stay. Now I try to do 4 or 6 stays in a year. Who said timeshares are bad? I love the planning and searches.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK here's what we have to look forward to
Nov 17 - Dec 1, 2007 Los Tules, Puerto Vallarta - our weeks
March 9- 16, 2008 Mayan Riviera Mayan - direct exchange for our Villas at PT
May 16-23, 2008 Kilconquhar Castle, Scotland - direct exchange for our Villa del Arco. We will then add a week on too this to spend a week in Ireland in B & B's.
August 2 - 9. 2008 Costa Maya Reef Resort, Belize - week obtained by listening to their timeshare spiel (did not buy)
November 8 - 22, 2008 - first week at Villa del Palmar, Cabo in our penthouse unit, 2nd week at Villa del Arco
March 22 - 29, 2009 - Kona Coast Resort, Hawaii - II exchange for our Pelican, SXM. Still working on another week either before or after this one
Planning and traveling is so much fun!!!!


----------



## geneticblend (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you people have real jobs?    I wish I had the time to go on as many vacations as you all do! I am jealous!

So far, what we have planned is:
Thanksgiving in the Poconos (Thanks to Interval's $1.00 getaway win!)
Christmas at Williamsburg
A week in June at Calabogie, Ontario
A week in August at the three Fairmonts in the Canadian Rockies (paying out of pocket for that one since I can never get any of the properites near there on an exchange  )
And Cape Cod in June of 2009

We live near Pittsburgh, so we decided to try to get some resorts within driving distance for a change. We always end up with that Accomodation Certificate which we have to use in the summer, and usually all that is available is California, Utah, Florida and Arizona. So most likely we will have to pay for a flight at that time.


----------



## gwenco (Oct 20, 2007)

*Scant year..*

 March 09 - Paniola Greens on the Big Island for 2 weeks/ hubby's airfare free - UA. - 2b/2b

November 09 - Orange Lake - 2b/2b Thanksgiving week.

Nothing else so far!


----------



## 225chs (Oct 20, 2007)

Working Hard to catch up to everyone

Just back from New Orleans (home resort)

Dec 2007  SXM 2 weeks (home resorts)

Feb 2008 South Africa (not a timeshare)

April 2008  Venice (exchange)

July 2008  Santa Fe (exchange)

Dec 2008   SXM 2 weeks (home resort)

April 2009  Tuscany (exchange)


Still have several trades left and probably back to New Orleans and SXM in 2009

Now that I look at my schedule... not too shabby!!


----------



## kwilson (Oct 20, 2007)

June: one week Rome followed by a 2 week cruise to Croatia, Venice, Sicily, Barcelona, Cannes, Tuscany, Rome.
December:4 weeks San Diego


----------



## walumb01 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nov 25  Used points/weeks for Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad
Dec 9   Traded Desert Springs II efficiency for 2 bdrm Desert Oasis
Dec 29  Own a ski week at Silvercreek in Colorado
Jan 20  Traded 2 bdrm Wk 52 Pines at Meadow Ridge for 1 bdrm Intrawest Palm Desert
March 10  Own at Desert Springs II
April 7   Traded 2 bdrm Wk 52 Pines at Meadow Ridge for 2 bdrm Park Plaza in Park City Utah


Gonna try to squeeze in Polo Towers flex time at the end of feb if possible.  This traveling stuff is hard work!!!


----------



## pammex (Oct 21, 2007)

*still booking*

Just returned ( Oct. 8) from 2 weeks in Royal Villas Penthouse Mazatlan ( owner)

Nov. 10, 2007 Lindo Mar Puerto Vallarta Mx 1 week TPI Bonus Week

Feb. 24, 2008 Casa Velas Puerto Vallarta Mx 1 week RCI exchange
March 2, 2008 Club Velas Puerto Vallarta Mx 1 week RCI exchange

May 17, 2008 2 weeks Pacifica Aqua Penthouse unit Ixtapa Mx ( owner)

Sept. 22, 2008 2 weeks Royal Villas Mazatlan Mx ( owner)

Still researching exchange for 2 weeks in July in Mexico thru RCI


----------



## Icc5 (Oct 21, 2007)

*We've started our plans*

We booked Solvang for a week next year and just booked a week outside of Yellowstone (been waiting years to do this one).  In between we have to check progress of a house remodel we are having done.  Moving to my wife's family house (inheritance) after remodeling it then selling ours.  Hopefully, if everything goes smoothly we will book another 3 weeks of vacation and come back to a finished house.  2008 will be an exciting year for us.
Bart


----------



## Jimster (Oct 24, 2007)

*travels*

I am still looking but I have a few reservations set:

Fitzpatrick Castle- Dublin, Ireland
Dulchany Estates- Scotland
Lake Condominiums- Big Sky, Montana
Anfi Beach Club- Gran Canary
and a TS in Sweden that I know almost nothing about LOL

I'm still looking for something in the Philippines, China and Carabbean.


----------



## Sue S (Oct 25, 2007)

*Amount of holidays*

Why is that here in Europe we live under the misapprehension that Americans work really hard and only get 2 or 3 weeks holiday per year?   Some propaganda floating about?

I've got a long weekend in Cornwall (staying at a friend's house) - November
Alpenland Sporthotel, Austria - January (II exchange)
Blakeney Village, Norfolk - April  (RCI exchange)
Alpen Club Schliersee, Germany - June (internal Sunterra exchange)
Dungarvan, Ireland - August (staying at sister's house)

I only get 5 weeks holiday per year from work


----------



## JoyceFNP (Nov 6, 2007)

*vacations booked*

Gee, I think I need a new job.  Right now I've booked: 

Park Royal in Cozumel Jan 20-27
Tradewinds Cruise Club in St Martin April 12-19

Still trying to get a 2 BR in Maui for the summer.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2007)

We are partially booked for next year. Of course we tend to add things as we go along as we have no time restrictions.

Booked and paid for:

1. 12/29/07 - 01/02/08: Rose Parade and Rose Bowl game package - 5 days in Pasadena at the Westin Hotel with meals, parade and game tickets, and back scene tours.

2. 04/11/08 - 04/25/08: 2 weeks at Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya. Alaska Air 2 first class tickets paid for.

3. 07/19/08 - 07/26/08: Manhattan Club - New York City confirmed and paid for. This is part of a 5-6 week Eastern US and Canada trip. Rest of trip will be non-timeshare and planned after the Major League Baseball schedule for 2008 is available.

Planned but not booked:

1. 05/18/08 -06/10/08: Request with SFX for 1 week at Charleston SC. Rest will be non-timeshare in SC and Tennessee coordinated with the Country Music Festival in Nashville in June. We will do a package deal for 5 days in Nashville at the Opryland Hotel. If we don't get our timeshare week in Charleston, we will still do it staying at hotels.

2. 09/16/08 - 12/06/08: Request with SFX for 2 weeks back to back at the Wyndham Waikiki Beach. This is a tough one because of my requesting this particular resort but we will not compromise.

3. 12/02/07 - 12/08/08 Going to see Celine Dion before she leaves on 12/15/ We have already seen her but my wife wants to see her again. No planning necessary as everything is comped and handled by our casino executive host. Will probably stay at the Paris.

As usual, we will take several small 2-4 day trips in California and probably a 2 weeker to Texas to visit our son and his family.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Nov 7, 2007)

after reading everyone's plans, isn't life good. sure is. planning and dreaming is just as much fun as the trip. best hobby i could have.


----------



## Whootie (Nov 7, 2007)

*looking forward to winter 2008*

Well  we retired 2 years ago & positioned ourselves for Caribbean winters!   This is our 3rd winter coming up & we are excited!  We babysit for our grandkids in Va. for a week so that they can get a little trip in.  We then leave Phil for Barbados Feb. 2nd (Divi Southwinds) own plat wk 51 & exchanged internally & took an accelerated wk as well.  (2 wks in Barbados), we then fly to st. Croix for 1 wk (Hotel on the Cay)  a little gem in our opinion, then off to St. Maarten for 3 weeks (owned units at Flamingo Beach & Pelican), We then have a wk. booked in St. Lucia at the Bay Gardens thru an II getaway & an exhange for the following wk in Antigua at Jolly Beach Resort.  We fly back to St. Maarten for 2 wks at the Oyster Bay Resort (exchange thru II) & then back to Pelican for our final wk (owned).  We need to book 3 extra nights at the end of our trip yet hopefully in the Maho area & then back to Phl.  We used frequent flyer miles for Phl to Barbados & St. Maarten to Phl via USAir.  We have booked all the inter-island trips with Liat (fingers crossed, a good carryon & a sense of humor) All of our timeshares were purchased resale & at a very low price.  I am however finding very limited exchange oppurtunites in the Caribbean for winter months & firmly believe now in buying where you want to go.   

                        Wk 5 Divi Southwinds (Barbados)
                        Wk 6 Divi Southwinds ( Barbados)   
                        Wk 7 Hotel on the Cay (St. Croix)
                        Wk 8 Flamingo Beach (St. Maarten)
                        Wk 9 Pelican (St. Maarten)
                        Wk 10 Flamingo Beach (st. Maarten)
                        Wk 11 Bay Gardens (St. Lucia)
                        Wk 12 Jolly Harbor (Antigua)
                        Wk 13 Oyster Bay (St. Maarten)
                        Wk 14 Oyster Bay (St. Maarten)
                        Wk 15 Pelican (St. Maarten
                        Wk 16 3 days (St. Maarten)


----------



## eal (Nov 7, 2007)

Sigh!
Today I booked my last trip for 2009, a houseboat week.  Now what!!
I guess I will have to pester friends to start planning and using my AC's and bonus weeks, etc.


----------



## TerriJ (Nov 7, 2007)

I have three trips planned and I need to get busy and plan more.

This month - Carlsbad Seapointe Resort, one bedroom (this one is over, had a great time!)

Next year - Bay Club in Waikoloa on the Big Island - two bedroom in late June, I have our airfare booked now too.

I have plan tickets booked for San Diego in early December, but need to come up with a hotel for at least two of the nights.  We will stay with family for several nights also.

I want to put a search in for California coast for next October to use up my remaining 2007 points.

And I have a cruise booked for early February now (Key West and Cozumel), which is a great time to get away from Iowa.

I agree with one of the posters, I love the planning and getting ready.  TUG is a great resource.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 8, 2007)

Kel said:


> What do you have planned?



Maui Marriott Dec. 21-28
Oahu Dec. 28-Jan. 3
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge Jan. 12-19
Polo Towers Feb. 23-Mar. 1
[Edit:] Manhattan Club May 10-17
Allen House July 12-19
(RHC)Hotel Napoleon Paris July 19-26
Hotel Intercontinental Palacete Barcelona July 26-30
Grand Mayan Mayan Riviera December 7-14

Still some room for a couple more trips, but not much.


----------



## CarlK (Nov 8, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Hotel Intercontinental Palacete Barcelona July 26-30



Hoc - If you meant the Hotel Continental Palacete, you will love it.  Great location.  Ask for one of the rooms off the dining room with a terrace/balcony overlooking Rambla de Catalunya.  A little pricey at 215 Euros, but you only go around once (as far as I know).
Carl


----------



## Hoc (Nov 8, 2007)

CarlK said:


> Hoc - If you meant the Hotel Continental Palacete, you will love it.  Great location.  Ask for one of the rooms off the dining room with a terrace/balcony overlooking Rambla de Catalunya.  A little pricey at 215 Euros, but you only go around once (as far as I know).
> Carl



That's it.  I got a less spectacular room, but it's only about $125 a night.  For four days, I think I can do without the view in order to save $840.  It looked like it was centrally located, had an all-day buffet (so some savings on food), and got rave reviews.  Right now, it's just a tentative booking, with the ability to cancel up to 30 days before if I find something better.  But I got in when the value was there, so my guess is that we're going to go ahead and do it.


----------



## NTHC (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I totally feel like a slug...lol! We have only planned through April 2008
And until I started reading threads here, we never planned in advance.
Dec.18-21..Manhattan Club
March 19-26... Morritts Tortuga(I know its a split week..I have connections)
And two work related trips in April..one to Orlando and one to Montreal.
Now what??? Or should I say where?

We still have Washington, Oregon and Alaska in the states to really explore.  Any ideas on where to stay?  Or how  to combine maybe Oregon and Washington into  a nice two week trip next  summer?

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## barndweller (Nov 8, 2007)

I overdid a bit for 2008. Poor DH has to finagle time off. He takes a lot of unpaid vacation time so the budget takes a hit!

Winter trip
Jan19-Desert Breezes 2 bdrm-owner bonus time
Jan 26-Villas Cave Creek 2bdrm-II exchg w/AC

Hawaii trip
Feb23-Kona Hawaiian Village 2 bdrm-TPI exchng for Desert Breezes 1 bdrm
Mar 1-Pono Kai 2 bdrm-private exchg
Mar 7-Hanalei Bay Resort-2 bdrm-owner
Mar 14-Lawaii Beach-2 bdrm-HTSE exchg for Sedona Springs 1 bdrm
Mar 21-Pono Kai 1 bdrm-Sunterra Points

Spring Stuff
April 4-Capri By The Sea 2bdrm-TPI exchg for Sedona Springs studio
May 16-Villas Santa Fe 1 bdrm-SFX exchg for Desert Breezes 1 bdrm
May 26-Masters Villas 2 bdrm-owner bonus time

Cruise Trip
Oct 18-Lighthouse Key Fl. 4 bdrm-II exchg for Sheraton Desert Oasis 1 bdrm
Oct 25-7 day Disney cruise

Family Thanksgiving
Nov 22-Two full 2bdrm & 1 studio at Sedona Springs for family Thanksgiving-owner(I own 3 weeks here)
Nov 28-Desert Breezes 2 bdrm-SFX exchg for Sedona Springs 1 bdrm 

Nothing for 2009....yet


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 8, 2007)

Julie, you are going to love Lighthouse Key.  We did a walk-through of a unit and the 3 bedroom was huge and gorgeous!   The kitchen was wonderful, with cherry cabinets and granite, upgraded appliances.  The units are as nice as the penthouses at Bonnet Creek!   

As for us, we are kinda slow at planning.  So far we have:

December 7th-14th Vistana Villages in a two bedroom, Orlando

January 25th-February 8th: 

First week at Saratoga Springs--two bedrooms (are those all lockouts?)
Second week at Marriott's Cypress Harbour--our favorite outside of Disney

March 28th-April 11th:

First week at Shearwater on Kauai
Second week at Maui Lea at Maui Hill - two bedroom (the queen bed is a little iffy for the two of us, but we will try it)

September 21st-28th:

Disney's Boardwalk Villas- one bedroom
Second week or week before, we have no idea which, we are hoping for another Disney, perhaps Wilderness Lodge Villas?  I need to put in a request for that one.


----------



## london (Nov 8, 2007)

*Vacation Plans*

We are retired and enjoy our timeshare travels.

Dec 28th to Jan 4th - Wyndham Seawatch Plantation  Myrtle Beach

Jan 12 - 26 Resort on Cocoa Beach, weeks 2 and 3

Jan 26 Feb 15th Jamaican on the Gulf, Treasure Island FL, weeks 4,5 & 6

May 18th - Club Regency In Regency Towers Myrtle Beach

June 22 - Club Regency In Regency Towers Myrtle Beach

August 25th - Royal Dunes Hilton Head Island

Nov 15th - Marriott Monarch At Sea Pines Hilton Head Island

In 2007 Our travels included Clowance Estate Cornwall England (March). We took a train from London, then arranged day trips from the resort with local guide. Did not rent a car.

Winter of 2009 is already booked, 4 weeks Cocoa Beach, 2 weeks Jamaican on the Gulf.

Life is Good


----------



## Mydogs2big (Nov 15, 2007)

*So many vacations*

Responding to Sue in Europe.

No, Sue it is not a misapprehension.  Americans generally work 40-60 hrs per week and generally get 1-3 weeks vacation depending on their time with Corp

We own several businesses that keep us busy from first thing in the morning to last thing at night, and our vacations (around 5 weeks) are our only real down time.

I think many of the people on this thread may be retired, own their own businesses, take time off without pay, or do something that would not be considered having a regular job.

We've booked-  
Dec2nd-Mayan Palace Riviera, MX
Feb8th-22nd-Grand Mayan Riviera, MX
April6th-Polo Towers-Vegas
April13th-Palm Canyon Resort -Palm Springs,CA   

We've had to give away 4 weeks so far as we just can't get away, besides airfare and time away is expensive.  We still have 4 more weeks to use or gift  in 2008.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2008)

*I am booked for 08 and 09*

We are booked from '08 to '09.  Lucky for me I have 5 friends who all own various timeshares and we trade with each other (hee hee) and it cost us nothing buy another trade.  So here I go ... No Iam not retired I am a working mom/wife with 4 kids and 2 jobs...I teach and am an Engineer (but I've worked for my company awhile and get 4 weeks off - so does hubby, and on holiday weekends I come back to work on Wed, instead of Tues for a quick vacation) - I also own with Wyndam and have used my 28K points deposit (blue week/studio) for these 2 bedroom deposits, except for the exchanges made with friends...

'08

1/11 - Massenutten, VA (just staying 4 days - 1 paid holiday)
2/16 - Shawnee, PA (just staying 4 days - 1 paid holiday)
3/13 - Orange Lake, FL
3/21 - Westwinds, Myrtle Beach (using points for stop by on drive home)
5/23 - Marriott Ocean Club, Aruba (just staying 5 days - 1 paid holiday) friend exchange
6/28 - Outer Banks Beach Club, NC 
7/13 - Plantation Resort, Myrtle Beach
8/15 - Sea Cliff, Hawaii (just staying 5 days)
8/31 - Powhaton (Diamond /formerly Sunterra), Williamsburg, VA (just staying 4 days) friend exchange
11/16 - Cruise, Western Carribean - booked through RCI (balcony rm/inside rm for 6 $3200)
11/23 - Vacation Village at Parkway, FL (Thanksgiving Vacation - 2 paid holiday's)
12/27 - Vacation Village, MA (Christmas/New Year Vacation - 2 paid holiday's)

'09

1/16 - Massenutten, VA
2/13 - Shawnee, PA
4/4 - Smugglers Notch, VT
5/22 - Grand Mayan, Acapulco MX
6/27 - Cliffs at Peace, Las Vegas
12/25 - Mirror Lake, Wisconsin Dells


I booked most of these '09 last year, and the '08 during 06/07


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 29, 2008)

How does everyone keep track of so many t/s and trades?  We only have 4 weeks and it gets confusing as to how far ahead you can book each week, make II requests, making sure not to repeat requests, etc. For anyone with more, it must be a fulltime job with 3 years worth of calanders in front of you. Does anyone have tips or advice on how to keep organized?  Thank You


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> How does everyone keep track of so many t/s and trades?  We only have 4 weeks and it gets confusing as to how far ahead you can book each week, make II requests, making sure not to repeat requests, etc. For anyone with more, it must be a fulltime job with 3 years worth of calanders in front of you. Does anyone have tips or advice on how to keep organized?  Thank You



I start by making a sticky list of my dates and basic locations that I want to travel.  Then I start booking, usually 2 weeks at a time...ongoing searches on the most sought after, difficult to book places.  I keep the sticky in my 3 year pocket calendar, and as I get my trade I put it beside the corresponding date.  I generally call 1 time a week, to check on my ongoing searches, and before you know it, I am totally booked for the next year and my yellow sticky pad of dates in my calendar that I carry in my purse is filled up.  Then I color in the dates on my calender.  If you lose the calender...never fear..RCI is there to tell you what you booked and when.   I hope this helps...


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 29, 2008)

IPRSTN--tried to send a pm but you are a guest not a member so could not.  I have only used one 28k wyndham pts exchange and that was for another Wyndham property, for my other exchanges have always used 70k.  Just curious which of your following exchanges you were able to get with 28k--
Outer Banks 6/28 ?
Plantation Resort 7/13 ?
Grand Mayan 5/22 ?
Smugglers Notch 4/04 ?
If you have had this much success I will have to try this more often. thanx, Dawn


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2008)

bccash63 said:


> IPRSTN--tried to send a pm but you are a guest not a member so could not.  I have only used one 28k wyndham pts exchange and that was for another Wyndham property, for my other exchanges have always used 70k.  Just curious which of your following exchanges you were able to get with 28k--
> Outer Banks 6/28 ?
> Plantation Resort 7/13 ?
> Grand Mayan 5/22 ?
> ...




ALL OF THEM!! even got HAWAII with my 28K point week because I do an ongoing search 1 to 2 years in advance and check on it weekly.  All of my trades with the exception of the Marriott and Pohawton I got using a 28K week.  Hence why I have sooo many trips...with my points


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, Thank You it helps.  Any advice you can spare helps. 
How much do you think it helps to call?  Should I call for 3 ongoing searches I have now?  
When doing searches 1 to 2 years in advance how soon do you usually get confirmation on requested trades?


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> Yes, Thank You it helps.  Any advice you can spare helps.
> How much do you think it helps to call?  Should I call for 3 ongoing searches I have now?
> When doing searches 1 to 2 years in advance how soon do you usually get confirmation on requested trades?



It helps greatly to call.  I get most of my trades when I call, they don't ever call me, because I have called them first.  Also, another trick if you are searching, go to the extra vacations and if you see something in the area you want that is under $600, more than likely if you ask specifically for that resort you will get it.  I do this all the time.  CALL DAILY on your searches, it definately helps as people cancel all the time, and if you ask for it first they usually will give it to you.  

When I have 1 to 2 year searches (as you see I usually search on major holidays because of the kids schedule) I usually get bites at about 1.5 years ahead.  Most of my 2009 trips I booked in Oct-Dec 2007.  My Hawaii and other difficult to get reservations I tell them to search the whole year -from my search date to 2 years out, then I check regularly...that way I make the choice to take it or not as some trips I have taken the kids out of school for because they were such nice trades and if I can't use them I can always sell them to friends or exchange them with friends that have other resorts...that's how I got Marriott Aruba, I traded my friend a juicy July 4th - 2 bedroom I got in Kaui, Hawaii at the..Poipu Resort...


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 30, 2008)

THANK YOU so much for all your information, it is a learning experience.  I never knew you had to stay so on top of things. I have only traded once with a request and did't really get what I wanted, but got nervous and took it because it was getting close to expiring.  Before Tugg, I knew nothing, I've learned so much these last 2 weeks. By the looks of some of these itineraries, everyone on here knows how to get what they want -  you know what your doing.  I have another question.  When you (or anyone) have a list of places that you want to go - do you usually overlap the requests - put in the same request dates/resorts with all your t/s deposits, or just certain dates/resorts with certain t/s deposits? I have alot over lapping just incase (which is were I'm confusing myself), don't know if that will help or just make things more complicated.  And do you only pick afew for each t/s deposit?  I have about ten - 13 choices in each because I was afraid my request were to date limited and I'd end up with nothing.  Everything I've read says to be flexible, I just don't know how flexible I should be. (We have kids in school too)
Thanks again


----------



## lprstn (Jan 30, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> THANK YOU so much for all your information, it is a learning experience.  I never knew you had to stay so on top of things. I have only traded once with a request and did't really get what I wanted, but got nervous and took it because it was getting close to expiring.  Before Tugg, I knew nothing, I've learned so much these last 2 weeks. By the looks of some of these itineraries, everyone on here knows how to get what they want -  you know what your doing.  I have another question.  When you (or anyone) have a list of places that you want to go - do you usually overlap the requests - put in the same request dates/resorts with all your t/s deposits, or just certain dates/resorts with certain t/s deposits? I have alot over lapping just incase (which is were I'm confusing myself), don't know if that will help or just make things more complicated.  And do you only pick afew for each t/s deposit?  I have about ten - 13 choices in each because I was afraid my request were to date limited and I'd end up with nothing.  Everything I've read says to be flexible, I just don't know how flexible I should be. (We have kids in school too)
> Thanks again



I usually just group places together, few overlapping is needed as my searches are either very specific (when that's the case I usually have 3 major places (like Mexico, CA, Carribean...then I may add some specific resorts - its like playing the lotto) or very broad (as in timeframe. .. like when I searched for Hawaii, I asked what they had from this year until the end of 2009, right then on the phone she told me she had Hawaii, Kona in August).  Usually when I call, and they offer something, I will take it on a conditional trade, then research the resort on TUG / Tripadvisor.com / redweek / igougo then if I don't like it I call and cancel WITHIN 24 hours, then restart the search.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm still working on the rest of 2009, but here's what I've got so far... :whoopie: 

Recently returned from a week at Wyn/field Flagstaff (New Year's week) in the awesome 2BR townhouse with the outdoor hot tub!

3 consecutive weeks on the Big Island:
Paniolo Greens 2BR -- May 10, 2008
Bay Club 2BR -- May 17, 2008
Wyn/field Kona Resort 2BR -- May 23, 2008
(with a night near the volcano to round it out at the end)

Oceanfront, Myrtle Beach, Labor Day week:
Club Regency 2BR -- August 31, 2008

Oceanfront, Treasure Island, FL, Veteran's Day week:
Jamaican on the Gulf 2BR -- November 8, 2008

New England:
Smuggs 2BR -- June 7, 2009
Cape Cod Holiday Estates 2BR -- June 13, 2009


----------



## lprstn (Feb 5, 2008)

Where is everyone else??? Anymore people with Successful trades??? Keep it coming.  I need ideas for 2010!


----------

